# Melina Posts Photo of John Morrison’s Cialis Pills



## Yashamaga

This chick has some nerve. She fucked the entire locker room while this poor sap was all about her, and catering to her every need. Now she pulls this just to try to embarrass him. 

BTW a little secret, most dudes take ED pills just to have better sex, they don't really need them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*And this is why she's more known for being a ho than wrestling. Keep it classy, Melina.*


----------



## LilOlMe

Steroids, obvs.

Also, did she really "fuck the whole locker room"? All I heard about was Batista.


----------



## Reptilian

I hope this doesn't affect Lucha Underground's storyline.


----------



## Solf

Wow, that's fucking low.


----------



## DGenerationMC

It wasn't a joke? I thought they were cool again


----------



## BornBad

What a crazy bitch

https://twitter.com/RealMelina/status/667211044457066496


----------



## Cliffy

LilOlMe said:


> Steroids, obvs.
> 
> Also, did she really "fuck the whole locker room"? All I heard about was Batista.


Mike Knox aswell according to sean morley


----------



## Wildcat410

Does this really surprise anyone at this point? 

And then some people want to place her on a pedestal and talk about what an all-time great she was. Broad can't even act professionally in a professional setting ffs.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

She seems like a real cunt.

Morrison must have been in love because there's no way he would take the abuse he suffered back then otherwise.


----------



## Jersey

Jomo should've listened to the old saying, You can't turn a whore into a house wife.


----------



## BornBad

Poor Morrison.. after buring his WWE carrer with the whole Trish drama her crazy ass girlfriend fucking buried his manhood.


----------



## Drago

I don't know wtf is going on to be honest.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Like I said in the other thread, have some pride and dump the twat.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Drago said:


> I don't know wtf is going on to be honest.


*They're erection pills. She's basically telling the world than Johnny Mundo can't keep his dick hard.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Maybe he needs them because of her fucked up face?


----------



## The XL

lol, aren't they together too? What gives?


----------



## Braylyt

Why is this thread more about Melina than about discussing JoMo's flaccid dick?


weirdos


----------



## december_blue

This thread is gonna get closed too, right? Just like the last one about this topic?


----------



## From Death Valley

Somewhere Rollins is laughing


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

From Death Valley said:


> Somewhere Rollins is laughing


He shouldn't be -- he needs a prosthetic peepee.


----------



## From Death Valley

Sleepngbear said:


> He shouldn't be -- he needs a prosthetic peepee.


His dick is average sized and pretty much he banged his hot piece of ass ex GF and Zahra Schreiber I see no complaints.


----------



## Drago

Legit BOSS said:


> *They're erection pills. She's basically telling the world than Johnny Mundo can't keep his dick hard.*


Wow, I can't believe she did that. I mean why, wtf?


----------



## I am the Storm

It's not even that JM should feel ashamed for having to take those pills, it's that he shouldn't have his privacy violated by her like that. Even as a fan of Melina the wrestler, I find that shameful.

She said on Twitter: "For moments like these I wish social media & smart phones didn't exist."

Another in a long line of unaccountable morons that blames the availability of social media and technology for their own immature, shameful and reckless behavior.

It's for behavior such as this that, although a talented performer, she finds herself on the outside looking in when should could be performing for WWE.

Grow up, Melina.


----------



## Louaja89

From Death Valley said:


> Somewhere Rollins is laughing


I was gonna make a Rollins joke but you beat me to it.


----------



## Trifektah

John could be slaying endless poon but he keeps messing with that psycho.

Somebody needs to sit him down and have an intervention.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

She was probably getting his pills and it was suppose to be a DM. This is most likely for PEDs and working out rather than sex. Gives new meaning to working stiff though.


----------



## Krokro

What baffles me is how she tries to make it seem like an accident. Why? Why even do that? I bet they got into a minor argument and this was her revenge. Lmao. At least she didn't sleep with another wrestler this tim- you know what we don't know that.


----------



## Piers

Already posted but closed
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1838306-melina-says-john-morrison-cant-get-up.html


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hopefully, when they're trying to get pregnant one day, John posts photos of the medical reports of Melina not being able to get pregnant.

Didn't Bret Hart call Melina the best wrestler in the world years ago??

:ha :duck :ti

Holy fucking shit. The world we live in:


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Melina obviously is the one who got dumped and can't get over it. Otherwise, why do this to try and hurt Morrison? 

Butthurt whore.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Melina can't even keep it professional in this sport then again she was known to be one of the biggest problems in the locker room back in the Ruthless Aggression era.*


----------



## It's Yersel!

Like a modern day Sunny and Chris Candido.


----------



## Joshi Judas

What the fuck Johnny? Have some self respect and dump this bitch FFS.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

Wow. That's so fucking petty. That shit ain't cute at her age....hell at any age!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BornBad said:


> What a crazy bitch
> 
> https://twitter.com/RealMelina/status/667211044457066496


appropriate Avy.








twitter fingers are the dirt worst these days.


----------



## Yashamaga

Just realized that she even posted the dude's address for the world to see.

Stay classy, whore.


----------



## Yashamaga

No reason to close a thread that's not a flame war, other than an overzealous mod. This is a discussion forum and all types of things can be discussed. If it's posted on a wrestling news site there shouldn't be a rule against talking about it.


----------



## dannybosa

didn't her nudes get leaked during the whole nude leak thing


----------



## Crewz

These bitches need to think before they tweet.. It's hilarious some people delete tweets so quickly. It's like they have no thoughts running through their head.


----------



## Yashamaga

I've never understood the whole tweet and then delete thing. It seems like the only time any tweets gets brought to light are the ones that people delete right after they post them.


----------



## Tiago

Wow! She´s real cunt by sharing that with anyone who´d wanna see it! He should just kick her to the curve, he deserves so much better than a whore who goes around fucking everybody.


----------



## BornBad

https://vimeo.com/136665212 


:mj2


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

From Death Valley said:


> His dick is average sized and pretty much he banged his hot piece of ass ex GF and Zahra Schreiber I see no complaints.


But he isn't banging her any more, and who knows how long that lasted or why she's his ex. He isn't even banging Melina. 

You won't hear any complaints now because the flashlight can't tweet. :lol


----------



## mattheel

I'm kinda shocked that nobody posted the gif of Rollins smugly laughing...


----------



## New Day

I dont blame the guy she looks like a man and got fake boobs and a crappy body i wouldnt get an erection either


----------



## oleanderson89

ShowStopper said:


> Hopefully, when they're trying to get pregnant one day, John posts photos of the medical reports of Melina not being able to get pregnant.
> 
> Didn't Bret Hart call Melina the best wrestler in the world years ago??
> 
> :ha :duck :ti
> 
> Holy fucking shit. The world we live in:


That certainly didn't come out the way he wanted. I am pretty sure he meant to say that she was the best female wrestler in the world at that point which in itself would have been somewhat debatable. My guess is that he was probably trying to get a good lay as he was about to come back to the WWE.


----------



## Cat_L

mattheel said:


> I'm kinda shocked that nobody posted the gif of Rollins smugly laughing...


:Cocky

You read my mind....also ironic that this gif's titled "cocky" lol


----------



## New Day

What i dont get with this kind of posts is why they delete them soon after they post them


----------



## OwenSES

Ouch! That's pretty low of Melina.


----------



## Wildcat410

dannybosa said:


> didn't her nudes get leaked during the whole nude leak thing


Yes though they were overshadowed by Velvet Sky's, and deservedly so.


----------



## just1988

*Ouch, that's harsh.*


----------



## Yashamaga

Wildcat410 said:


> Yes though they were overshadowed by Velvet Sky's, and deservedly so.


Wait what? Velvet Sky had some nudes leaked? PM?

Haven't seen these online anywhere ... and of course it's for research purposes.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Who are we to judge Morrison if he likes watching his girl get fucked by other men. Its his personal life and if they have that kind of relationship thats his business


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wildcat410 said:


> Yes though they were overshadowed by Velvet Sky's, and deservedly so.


Bruh a PM with the links would be Christmas come early :banderas


----------



## New Day

Velvet Sky is ugly too i dont get why many people act crazy for her its as if every woman they see in a ring is the next hot goddess

and the nudes were leaked like a year ago are you living under a rock or something


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi

Ryback uses Cialis to make his veins pop out all over his body to make him look more muscular. John Morrison has the most impressive body I've ever seen, so I wouldn't be surprised if he used it for other reasons. 

Its also used to keep going after initial intercourse. Melina probably takes forever to climax lol


----------



## DeeGirl

I had forgotten about this slag :jay


----------



## Mad Jester

Chris Brown was right, these hoes ain't loyal.


----------



## deanambroselover

Melina clearly has issues. I think thats wrong posing a photo of these pills John takes


----------



## Born of Osiris

Hoe's gonna hoe, brothers.


----------



## From Death Valley

Damn I just noticed there's an address in the bottle I hope is the pharmacy address and not Morrison address.


----------



## deanambroselover

Crazy bitch just gave out his home address on those pills


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

She seems bi-polar. Below the belt.


----------



## Achilles

Well, she's a sack of shit. ositivity


----------



## Yashamaga

From Death Valley said:


> Damn I just noticed there's an address in the bottle I hope is the pharmacy address and not Morrison address.


Yeah it's his. 1041 n formosa ave west hollywood

It's a rich people complex. Sweet looking place. Reminds me of Cyberdyne Systems from T2: JD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Very classless and unprofessional. Exhibits one and one A as to why she'll never work for Vince again.


----------



## From Death Valley

Yashamaga said:


> Yeah it's his. 1041 n formosa ave west hollywood
> 
> It's a rich people complex. Sweet looking place. Reminds me of Cyberdyne Systems from T2: JD.


That's too far now considering all the psycho fans now a day he should just dump her ass there's more women out there and can get with any woman he wants he has the face and the body so it shouldn't be hard for him to score chicks


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

On one hand, it's pretty low of her to release something so personal and private,
but on the other hand...:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## From Death Valley

Jomo kinda had it coming though I don't feel sorry for him because that woman cheated on him countless time with coworkers obviously she didn't had respect for him a woman that respect her love mate would decline every advance from other guys or girls and she didn't she's just there riding his coat tails and for his money she even costed him his WWE career he would've been champion if it wasn't for her yet he stayed with the bitch lol 

Jomo has that bitch dependency syndrome meaning he's whipped she can humiliate him in any way possible but he'll never leave her and when they do leave each other he always take her sorry ass back. 

This is what he gets everyone always reap what they sowed.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Wow, that's just fucking low... what a scumbag.


----------



## CGS

Fuck me you would have thought Jomo would have realised how fucked up this chick is years ago. I guess he really must love her to still be fucking with her after all the times she's fucked him over. I just hope one day he sees sense.


----------



## Joshi Judas

New Day said:


> Velvet Sky is ugly too i dont get why many people act crazy for her its as if every woman they see in a ring is the next hot goddess
> 
> and the nudes were leaked like a year ago are you living under a rock or something



Living under a rock?

Yeah coz I missed a real big story ut

And yeah Velvet Sky is hot. That's the only reason she's had a job this long. Don't check out her nude pics if it does nothing for you. There's nothing to "get" here.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

If I was John...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Come on John Morrison. Have some common sense and dump this girl already. Shes' not worth it. *_


----------



## deanambroselover

John needs to move house now as shes just given away his home address


----------



## From Death Valley

So she claims it was accidental and is blaming social media lol how the fuck that was accidental when the fucking pills are on her hands and she snapped a pic of them also photos don't upload themselves the fuck wrong with this bitch :lmao JoMo leave that bitch alone brah.


----------



## MKCS

I honestly don't think that's too embarrassing. As people mentioned before he probably uses it just to have better sex. The dude is like 35 he probably doesn't need Cialisis to get an erection.

Isn't something like this illegal though? Invasion of privacy?


----------



## thelegendkiller

Melina should be put in jail for a day for this.

Disgusting, classless whore.


----------



## sXeMope

...Guess his abs are the only part of his body that's rock hard. *shrugs*


----------



## deanambroselover

Why the fuck is John still with her? Melina cheated on him so many times in WWE yet hes still with her he is clearly pussy whipped


----------



## Vic

I swear the Divas who fucked their way to the top get dumber every year.


----------



## Arkham258

PENTAGON said:


> Living under a rock?
> 
> Yeah coz I missed a real big story ut
> 
> And yeah Velvet Sky is hot. That's the only reason she's had a job this long. Don't check out her nude pics if it does nothing for you. There's nothing to "get" here.


Mickie James' nudes are just:banderas

And as for Mundo still being with Melina, my take on it:


----------



## Marrakesh

Yashamaga said:


> This chick has some nerve. She fucked the entire locker room while this poor sap was all about her, and catering to her every need. Now she pulls this just to try to embarrass him.
> 
> *BTW a little secret, most dudes take ED pills just to have better sex, they don't really need them*.


Most? A very small % of people would bother to do this. Anyone without any physical problems wouldn't even need to consider it. I'm sure there are plenty of guys out there with a pretty limp erection who are telling themselves they are only taking the pills to have better sex though :lol 

What age is he? mid 30's? In prime condition physically? 

Just speculation, but he's probably been abusing Testosterone or some form of PED's for years. He certainly won't be the only wrestler on the independent circuit with this prescription.

Melina is vile though. Medication is a private matter even if it is Erection pills.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That's what John gets for messing with that thot bucket. :lol


----------



## chasku

What a low blow


----------



## From Death Valley

I'm guessing Melina has that good pussy probably doing splits on his dick while riding him hence why he's whipped.


----------



## dannybosa

From Death Valley said:


> I'm guessing Melina has that good pussy probably doing splits on his dick while riding him hence why he's whipped.


I don't blame him.


----------



## BornBad

How old is this bitch already ? 36. That's some pathetic high school shit right here... Things like this don't just happen so stop acting like you're sorry on Twitter.


----------



## Headliner

Easy revenge for Morrison. Leak those Melina nudes.


----------



## Brollins

This is what happens when you take stuff to increase your muscles. Blood just flows to other parts of the body.. haha

This is actually something that happens to a lot of athletes.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Some people may think John's dick doesn't work but cialis is pretty much just a PED for sex lol

Also with steroid use cialis and shit like that is needing during some cycles or post cycle no big deal

But she is a dumb bitch...


----------



## hando88c

From Death Valley said:


> I'm guessing Melina has that good pussy probably doing splits on his dick while riding him hence why he's whipped.




Her meat flaps are hitting her kneecaps at this point. :rollins4 :batista3


----------



## ElTerrible

Can´t get it up? Isn´t that as much an insult for her as it is for him? >


----------



## Deeds

Maybe JoMo just wants to impress Bork?


----------



## Yashamaga

Marrakesh said:


> Most? A very small % of people would bother to do this. Anyone without any physical problems wouldn't even need to consider it. I'm sure there are plenty of guys out there with a pretty limp erection who are telling themselves they are only taking the pills to have better sex though :lol
> 
> What age is he? mid 30's? In prime condition physically?
> 
> Just speculation, but he's probably been abusing Testosterone or some form of PED's for years. He certainly won't be the only wrestler on the independent circuit with this prescription.
> 
> Melina is vile though. Medication is a private matter even if it is Erection pills.


Literally every dude I know that has taken Viagra has done it just to enhance sex and to stay hard longer, not because they couldn't get it up.


----------



## downnice

Maybe Melina is trying to be apply to join the Bellas


----------



## Marrakesh

Yashamaga said:


> Literally every dude I know that has taken Viagra has done it just to enhance sex and to stay hard longer, not because they couldn't get it up.


I'd bet that they don't have a prescription for it though and/or likely abused certain PED's that fucked with their natural testosterone levels. 

I mean, you don't go to a doc for a prescription for dick pills if you are all good.


----------



## Alistahr Wells

I'll never understand how Morrison stayed with this terrible person for this long...


----------



## Alistahr Wells

Didn't he lose a ton of respect from the locker room because of her?


----------



## Natsuke

My respect for her can not go any lower.

But the same can kind of go for Mundo. I understand that he loves her, but if he really did love her that much, he'd leave her alone and let her learn from her mistakes, instead of constantly forgiving her for all the shit she's done.

I really dislike Melina. Hate is a harsh word, but man, a total exposure of his private life and his home? Enough, man.


----------



## Barbequegirl

You guys are some of the dumbest sexist Meltzer believing twats I've ever seen. Of course she would cheat on him, but so would he. He was seen leaving the arena with different girls (more than likely) groupies all the time in 2007. He also reportedly (Since ya'll believe in reports on wrestling news sites LOL) dated Kelly Kelly and Angela Fong.

Also according to the girl that runs Melina's site, HE cheated on HER this time around. You guys were defending Leighla, but are bashing Melina. Where is the sense in that? Before opening up your mouths next time, know what goes on behind closed doors. @Yashamaga @Legit BOSS.



Alistahr Wells said:


> Didn't he lose a ton of respect from the locker room because of her?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3odh2MHOSAM

Yet she is Bellas, Michelle, Maryse, Alicia's favorite person to work with, and at one point Bret Hart and Mick Foley's favorite diva. Where is the sense in that. If anything she had more seniority than him backstage considering the fact that she was loved enough by the officials for her to become the third most decorated woman in WWE history after Trish and Mickie, while he was a midcarder all the time.


----------



## Barbequegirl

And don't tell me Cialis pills are worse than nude pictures, cause they sure as hell ain't!


----------



## riveting

that son of a bitch must have hurt her real bad for her to do that to him.. karma is a bitch john boy..poor girl take care of yourself melina


----------



## Yashamaga

Barbequegirl said:


> You guys are some of the dumbest sexist Meltzer believing twats I've ever seen. Of course she would cheat on him, but so would he. He was seen leaving the arena with different girls (more than likely) groupies all the time in 2007. He also reportedly (Since ya'll believe in reports on wrestling news sites LOL) dated Kelly Kelly and Angela Fong.
> 
> Also according to the girl that runs Melina's site, HE cheated on HER this time around. You guys were defending Leighla, but are bashing Melina. Where is the sense in that? Before opening up your mouths next time, know what goes on behind closed doors. @Yashamaga @Legit BOSS.



Lol, do you expect her to admit that she was the one who cheated on him? Of course she wouldn't. Facts are facts though and you can find countless shoot interviews of people saying that Melina was a cum dumpster for more than a couple of boys in the back.

I'll tell you what, I have never in my regular everyday life heard a female admit they that have cheated on their boyfriend/husband. I've been cheated on by 2 of my exes and booted them right out of my house the second I found out. They were each caught red handed and still wouldn't even admit it. You're a girl, have you ever cheated on a guy and admitted it?


----------



## BornBad

i remember back in the days Melina was holding meetings with all the divas and talk about who can date who....


----------

